# Boys vs Girls (Rat Count)



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, I thought since someone made a rat count thread, Hephaestion I think it was, it would be cool to have one of these as well. I think the rat count thread itself is up to 240 rats right now. Imagine all those ratties living under one roof. XD

I just thought it might be neat to see which gender has the higher population on these forums, especially since whenever I've seen people have litters in real life there always seemed to be more boys than girls. So let's see who dominates the forums more girls or boys. =P

It's simple, just add your rats (girls in the girls, and boys in the boys) to the existing rats the person above you posted. 
I'll start:

Girls = 2
Boys = 1


----------



## Cashew1992 (May 18, 2012)

With mine its 

Girls = 2
Boys = 4


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

Girls +8=12
Boys +6=11


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

Girls=10
Boys+2= 9


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

Forget what I put 
Girls = 12
Boys + 2 = 13


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

Girls: 12+6= 18
Boys: 13

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

Girls: 18+1 = 19
Boys: 13


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

Girls: 19 + 4 = 23
Boys: 13


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

In my house:

My 8 girls = 31 girls

My roommates' 5 boys = 18 boys


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

Girls: 31
Boys: 18+3= 21


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

Girls: 31 + 2 = 33
Boys: 21 + 4 = 25


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Girls: 33 + 3 = 36
Boys: 25 + 4 = 29


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Girls: 36
Boys: 34


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Girls 36 + 5= 41
Boys= 34


----------



## pwoink (Feb 19, 2013)

Girls: 41
Boys: 36 + 2 = 38


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Girls 41 
Boys 41


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Girls 41+3=44
Boys 41


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

Girls, Aeryn and Kaylee. 44+2=46
Boy, Mr. Helo. 41+1=42


----------



## stacibolluyt (Oct 4, 2012)

Girls- 46 + 6 = 52Boys- 42 + 1 = 43


----------



## Nathan4d (Feb 17, 2013)

Girls 52 + 15 is 67
Boys 43 +2 is 45


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Girls 72
Boys 45


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Girls 72
Boys 47


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

Girls + 5 = 77
Boys = 47


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

+3 girls = 80
+0 boys= 47


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

+4 girls = 84
+ 4 boys = 51


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

+0 girls = 84
+3 boys = 54


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

+ 1 Girl = 85
+ 3 (soon) Boys = 57


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

+2 girls = 87
+0 boys = 57


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hjmaxwell (Feb 5, 2013)

+0 girls=87
+5 boys=62


----------



## Dana A (May 13, 2013)

+2 girls=89 Boys=62


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Between me and my girlfriend:
Boys: 1
Girls: 7
= 96 Girls and 63 Boys


----------



## a___smith (Apr 4, 2013)

Boys = 63 + 2 = 65
Girls = 96


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

0 boys =65 96+4 girls =100

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol. Wow, by the looks of it if there was one boy for every girl here on the forums, those would be some very lucky male ratties. XD


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahaha phantom that's funny 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Debra (Apr 28, 2013)

I got more rats today.
Boys: 65 + 4 = 69
Girls: 100 + 3 = 103


----------



## Shatto (May 19, 2013)

Boys: 69 + 2 = 71


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Girls: 103 + 4 = 107


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Boys: 71 + 5 = 76


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Boys: 76
Girls: 107 + 3 = 110


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Boy: 76+2=78
Girls=110


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Boys: 81
Girls: 110


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jess Of TheFatRatChannel (Jan 31, 2013)

Boys: 86
Girls: 110


----------



## AttackRat (May 21, 2012)

Males 86+5=91
Females 110+2=112


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Males: 91 + 4 = 95
Females: 112


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

Males=98
Females=113


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Males=98Females= 113+18= 131


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

males 98+my lister+99 females 113+my 9 =122


----------

